# The table that never should happen...



## Brink

Starting another build...
First one in the new woodshop. 

This will be a massive table. I start out with lumber from a beloved red oak that was blown down during hurricane Sandy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

I marked and chainsawed to a rough size.
Because of these huge slabs, the top will be of two pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I used a hatchet and drawknife to square and straighten the chainsawed edge. Then the hand planes to smooth the surface.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Subscribed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

ME too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Me three!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Subscribed - me four

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

red oak ohh boy got me some of that im in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Me five, I'll be interested to see how this goes as I've got a few slabs that might lend themselves well to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Me six! Will be watching!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Brink what the heck you going to put on top of that "table" that requires a 4" thick slab?

Wow

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

NeilYeag said:


> Brink what the heck you going to put on top of that "table" that requires a 4" thick slab?
> 
> Wow
> 
> Neil




The biggest pile of bananas ya ever saw!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ironman123

Watching this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Can't imagine how much this table weighs!!! Chuck


----------



## Brink

NeilYeag said:


> Brink what the heck you going to put on top of that "table" that requires a 4" thick slab?
> 
> Wow
> 
> Neil



That's what I said. I'm just building what someone wants.



Nature Man said:


> Can't imagine how much this table weighs!!! Chuck



Each half of the top is a little over 300 lbs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010

go big or go home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> That's what I said. I'm just building what someone wants.
> 
> 
> 
> Each half of the top is a little over 300 lbs.



Table dancing probably, Or they are serving whole roasted steers right from the table....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

I bet we would not be makin fun of the size of the table if we knew how much the furry little guy was getting for it....  :$$$$$$$: !!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Table dancing probably, Or they are serving whole roasted steers right from the table....



Can only hope so


----------



## davduckman2010

yep that's a given but you get what you pay for. this should be a classic piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> I bet we would not be makin fun of the size of the table if we knew how much the furry little guy was getting for it....  :$$$$$$$: !!!!!!



Yes you would.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Another night, another side flattened.

Decision time. This is the same slab, which side should be the top?


----------



## NeilYeag

I like the first pic.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## SENC

The top side faces up. The bottom side faces down. Silly monkey.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

NeilYeag said:


> I like the first pic.
> 
> Neil




I agree first pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> I agree first pic


x2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

With the above - 1st pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo

La Guapa is sitting next to me looking at this... we both vote for the first pic.

Also, I think I find Henry a lot funnier than she does!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

El Guapo said:


> La Guapa is sitting next to me looking at this... we both vote for the first pic.
> 
> Also, I think I find Henry a lot funnier than she does!


I always knew you had a good sense of humor, Andrew.


----------



## El Guapo

When you look like this, you have to!


----------



## Brink

El Guapo said:


> When you look like this, you have to!



You have it easy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

What kind of frame will this slab get a trestle design? You need to design something will allow for movement as I know you know. Because it's going to m - o - v - e . . . . a . . . . l - o - t over the coming years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> What kind of frame will this slab get a trestle design? You need to design something will allow for movement as I know you know. Because it's going to m - o - v - e . . . . a . . . . l - o - t over the coming years.



It will be a heavy frame, hate to have it collapse with a thanksgiving dinner on it. Wouldn't be fun if the family all had broken legs and Tom turkey skidding across the floor. 

As far as movement, not going to happen. The 600+lbs of top and frame, angle iron etc. won't move too easy. I'll tell the owner to make absolutely sure it's exactly where they want it before assembly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

build the house around it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I'm not driving to Vermont to build a house, nope, no way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I'm not driving to Vermont to build a house, nope, no way.




Come on now vermont is not that far away or big- Hell we have counties with as many sq miles as vermont has..............


----------



## Brink

*edit*
I'm not driving ANYWHERE to build a house, nope, no way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Can't wait to see it done !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> As far as movement, not going to happen. The 600+lbs of top and frame, angle iron etc. won't move too easy.



Jon, no amount of metal frame can even mitigate a top that big. I don't know how wide that top is but let's say it's 28" - it's going to shrink well over 2" as it dries. And for seasonal movement after it has finally dried, the RH in the average NY home can see swings of up to 40% and usually much more depending on the type of heat used in the winter. This translates to a minimum of 7% change in MC in the wood. That means the red oak top will expand and contract tangentially no less than 1/2" and closer to 3/4" yearly. It may not sound like much, but it can break welds or tear wood where fasteners are used.

There's nothing you can do to keep the wood from moving. You have to allow it to happen without destroying the frame. It's easy to do. Want some suggestions?


----------



## Brink

It's going to Vermont


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It's going to Vermont



Oh. In that case don't worry. Vermont has a constant 50% RH and it has never changed even a fraction of a percent since the beginning of time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Maybe walnut butterflies?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## El Guapo

I like the walnut!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Classic combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Late to the party but glad I found it, subscribed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Here's the top side.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Definitely like the walnut butterfly's.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## El Guapo

Yeah, the walnut looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

1/2 half of th table top is finished. Start all over with the other half tonight.

Shop dog photobomb.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Where are you gonna hide the battery pack on this build, Brink?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo

It's lookin' good, Brink! And that's some nice security you have guarding your project!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

El Guapo said:


> It's lookin' good, Brink! And that's some nice security you have guarding your project!




the monkey or the dog???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Here's brink and his previous dog . . . 



 



 


Enjoying the deck they had recently built together . . .


 


On vacation in Africa , , , 


 


Nighty nite time. . . . 


 


Many people may not be aware but Brink's affinity for dogs is because he was raised by one . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Fret440

More impressive is his ability to pick up blondes while riding an elephant...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

And this is one of the many reasons I love woodbarter. Where else do picture stories of man impersonators pop up in build threads for tables? haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> the monkey or the dog???



Better not be any stupid monkeys


----------



## Brink

Fret440 said:


> More impressive is his ability to pick up blondes while riding an elephant...



You'll notice, my hand isn't on the blondes backside.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> You'll notice, my hand isn't on the blondes backside.



Want is the hand we can't see doing


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Want is the hand we can't see doing



Getting ready to fling something

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Here's brink and his previous dog . . .
> 
> View attachment 55385
> 
> View attachment 55386
> 
> 
> Enjoying the deck they had recently built together . . .
> View attachment 55388
> 
> 
> On vacation in Africa , , ,
> View attachment 55389
> 
> 
> Nighty nite time. . . .
> View attachment 55387
> 
> 
> Many people may not be aware but Brink's affinity for dogs is because he was raised by one . . .
> View attachment 55390



Ah, Kevin is bringing back fond memories of my summer jobs. Parading around for the visitors, helping with elephant rides. Fed sub-par food and tossed into a filthy cage with a bale of hay for a bed. 

Thanks for stirring up the memories...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Ahh as a child we would go there a lot. Hadn't thought about that place in years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Being productive today.


 

Got another side flattened.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## davduckman2010

lookin good brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I especially like the hairy skin on the side. Must be a simian oak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Some of the woods figure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink

Second half is flattened and smoothed.


 

I will need a butterfly here....here.....and..........here.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Brink

Only one side left to butterfly.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> Some of the woods figure.View attachment 55704View attachment 55705


 that's going to be some purty figure when shes done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool, I am enjoying this. I have been thinking about the title of this thread. I think it really should happen just because we all know it shouldn't. It is what it is, a large personal momento, and I assume it is supposed to be rustic too. So what if it cracks, or warps, or moves or whatever, that will be part of the character of this piece.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Great build Brink! I admire (and envy) your mastery of hand tools.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Brink

An idea of what the top will look like.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## davduckman2010

all those butterfly wings will make it lighter than air  lookin good brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Brink

@Kevin, huh? I can tell time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

All the butterflies are done!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink

If there's not enough room for a butterfly, a tapered peg will work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Did you use a tapered drill bit?


----------



## Brink

No, just a Stanley auger bit.


----------



## Brink

Thanks, Scott. 
This job isn't entirely hand tooled. I'm using power when I can. Time is everything here.


----------



## Brink

Riving and crosscuting into manageable pieces.


 



 

And then surfacing and shaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Nice legs Brink. That's probably the first time you ever heard that said to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Nice legs Brink. That's probably the first time you ever heard that said to you.



You kidding? I have dancers legs.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink . . . . . the only WB member with a pair of opposing toes.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Liking the build my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

cool leg form brink ----how long did you soak those legs to bend them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Brink . . . . . the only WB member with a pair of opposing toes.



Pair? I have three.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

davduckman2010 said:


> cool leg form brink ----how long did you soak those legs to bend them



Not long at all. Had one of the wife's family members stand on them.

The trick is stopping before they turn into diamonds.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Got another done.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Got another done.
> View attachment 57280




BULL!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> BULL!!!!!


No, MONKEY!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Yeah I think it's BS too . . . . there's no way you sprayed any of that OFF on you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink




----------



## Brink

Did some shaping.


 

Did some figuring.



 

Did some joinery.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Brink

Sometimes it's just easier to hand saw, then it is to try to rig something up to use the table saw. Here I'm setting the cut lines with a backsaw.


 

Now use a crosscut saw.





Hand sawing is way boring...no noise, no flying chips. Shop dog is bored.


 

An idea what the base will look like.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Love the design on that base Brink. I feel bad for shop dog though. The shop is usually a source for some of the best sticks ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I can't give her sticks, she eats them. A rawhide bagel lasts 8 minutes, tennis balls, mere seconds. This dog considers everything food, even stones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

LOL. Thats the Shepherd in her. Mine all collect rocks and bring them into the shop. The oldest has square teeth where she has ground them down digging up rocks the size of softballs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Rough cut to squared stock. This will be the stretcher.


 



 
This piece is 15/4, 8-1/2" x 77". It's more than I want to lift and try to bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now that's a piece of timber. Sometimes I think you deliberately make it hard on yourself because you enjoy it, man that was a lot of saw kerfs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Sometimes I think you deliberately make it hard on yourself because you enjoy it, man that was a lot of saw kerfs!



It's therapy. Been there. Still are. Am. Whatever. 

Looking good ape dude.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Rough cut to squared stock. This will be the stretcher.
> View attachment 58054
> 
> View attachment 58055
> This piece is 15/4, 8-1/2" x 77". It's more than I want to lift and try to bandsaw.
> 
> View attachment 58056
> 
> View attachment 58057
> 
> View attachment 58058




Thats when you bribe one of your kids to help- The bandsaw makes quick work of that sucker- Damn primates always want to make stuff hard...........


----------



## Brink

Kids are gone, went off to school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Pretty damned incredible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Kids are gone, went off to school.




Bribe the wife then- dinner and wine!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wanted to add more to that last post but thought it should stand on its own merit. The skill, the knowledge, the patience and the vision that go into that are truly inspiring. Rock on Ape man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Bribe the wife then- dinner and wine!!!!



She would just come out and do it herself, make me feel less manly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> She would just come out and do it herself, make me feel less manly.




:) You are and honest ?? my furry little friend- NICE work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Man, that is something I would never have though of to cut that. My first thought was a router or lots of work with a coping saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin

Incredible work my primate brother. Makes me quite sure that I need to stick with turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

One arch is smoothed, started cutting the through tenons.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## davduckman2010

very nice brink that base is awsome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool, I like massive timbers and through tenons

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I bet that stretcher weighs at least 6 pounds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I bet that stretcher weighs at least 6 pounds.



You're right, Kevin...at least 6 pounds.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

COOL chunk of wood!!! I love large joinery myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Truing the tenons with the cutoffs and router plane.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Truing the tenons with the cutoffs and router plane.


I see shop dog photo bombed you :cool2:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Yup, she loves shop time.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm really enjoying this build, :cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

For a furry little sucker -ya got some imagination and talent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I'm not little.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I'm not little.




Sorry- Furry big sucker!!! Is that better..............

I assume we get trestle base now. VERY cool table legs.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Just think Brink, it won't be long until you'll be needing this everyday. I know you like that . . . .





The table is coming along very well . . . . . .



.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Johnturner

I love to follow great threads like this and read all the comments from WB veterans. 
Brink
You have unbelievable skills! That is one beautiful table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down

what a beautiful table monkey man! how many chimp hours you have in this already? do you do your mortises by hand or have a machine?


----------



## Brink

brown down said:


> what a beautiful table monkey man! how many chimp hours you have in this already? do you do your mortises by hand or have a machine?



Thank you!

And as of right now, I have 72 hours into it. So far, all tenons and mortises are done by hand. From here on out, with smaller pieces, I will probably be using my mortiser attachment and tenoning jig.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Just think Brink, it won't be long until you'll be needing this everyday. I know you like that . . . .
> 
> View attachment 58321
> 
> The table is coming along very well . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is my snow shovel. That's my big Husky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink, how do you keep track of your hours on a piece? I have tried this before but I have never succeeded. There's no way you can have ADD like myself and do this, as far as I know. I cannot remember a single piece that took more than an hour, where I didn't move to something else, and usually many other things, before returning to the project again, then leave, the return . . . . 

But even aside from having this wonderful gift of ADD which you obviously do not have (only humans can have it) let's pretend I don't have it - how do you suggest I accomplish this? I guess I am asking for some shrink time too. Haha Brink the Shrink. What's your hourly rate? 

@ripjack13 this might be another QOTW - "Do you track your hours on a piece, and if so what is your method?"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

My all day job is based strongly on a time clock. Being mechanic and estimator, I keep tabs on how long a job should take, and how long it really does. 
Out of discipline, I keep track of every minute of my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks @Kevin , that is a great question for the series!


----------



## Brink

Cutting big tenons and deep mortises, today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful frame as is apey. Are you going to cut some reliefs under the feet, and put a slight chamfer on all the sharp edges? Great form I love it.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Beautiful frame as is apey. Are you going to cut some reliefs under the feet, and put a slight chamfer on all the sharp edges? Great form I love it.



Thanks, Kevin.
I'm going to put little pads under the feet. I was going to cut reliefs, but decided little wood pads would be safer and easier. 
And yes, before final assembly, I will go over everything with smoothers and scrapers, all edges will be rounded.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice my friend, really enjoying the build.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

VERY COOL base.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Beautiful work Brink


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I'm going to put little pads under the feet. I was going to cut reliefs, but decided little wood pads would be safer and easier.



Uh huh, you always take the easy and safe way out in a woodworking project. Are you selling the Brooklyn Bridge again? Cause I ain't buying what you're selling. Pads my green Irish arse.


----------



## Brink

FOR SALE BY OWNER! Price reduces. Includes rights to the dam underneath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

That's what I thought.


----------



## Brink

FOR SALE! Half price on DIY Brooklyn bridge kit.

(Yup, this where the stone came from)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> FOR SALE! Half price on DIY Brooklyn bridge kit.
> 
> (Yup, this where the stone came from)
> 
> View attachment 58605



Does that include shipping???


----------



## Brink

No, shipping and handling extra.


----------



## Mike1950

We already have the london bridge in Havasu, Ar. Probably all the granite we need out here............


----------



## Kevin

I'll take it and will pay shipping, if you throw the rocks in for free.


----------



## Brink

Deal Kevin!

Chumlee write him up.

You do know that once you handle a rock, it becomes a stone.

A mere technicality...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Brink said:


> View attachment 58300
> 
> View attachment 58301


Brink, how do you get this up on your bench for a dry assembly? Can you manipulate this by your self? Also, amazing through tenons, I struggle getting a clean one through 3/4 material and you put a 3x3 through not sure how thick with no gaps!!!


----------



## Brink

I just pick it up. 
Once I carried a jointer up stairs a month after hernia surgery. Lol. 
The mortises aren't very hard, I pre drilled them with 2-1/8" forstener bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well what I want to know is how you fit all those big items through that small hole . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> View attachment 58542




Ok maybe it is just me but where is this double mortise????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

I think the picture of the base (assembled) is misleading. Those feet must be curved.

How much just for the plans to build the bridge? I'll source my own rocks!

Jacob


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Well what I want to know is how you fit all those big items through that small hole . . . .



Brute strength and ignorance...


----------



## Brink

Fret440 said:


> I think the picture of the base (assembled) is misleading. Those feet must be curved.
> 
> How much just for the plans to build the bridge? I'll source my own rocks!
> 
> Jacob



Yup, curved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Yup, curved.
> View attachment 58660




I see now-got a few tricks up your sleeve----errrrr I mean furry arms-don't ya!!!!


----------



## Brink

Nope.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin)

Just beautiful...a real work of art!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Uh oh. My boss is interacting with the apeman. This does not bode well for the leprechaun . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Uh oh. My boss is interacting with the apeman. This does not bode well for the leprechaun . . . . .



You hit the meltdown button right? Hid all those other posts?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Brink

Lots of mortises, and I reshaped the feet some, didn't like the way they were.





More shaping to do...

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Hand cut wedged tenons.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NeilYeag

The pure definition of "bullet proof" jointery! 

I hope when this gets delivered we can also see a picture of the setting in which this table will be in. Just curious to see the scale of the balance of the room.

Neil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NeilYeag said:


> The pure definition of "bullet proof" jointery!
> 
> I hope when this gets delivered we can also see a picture of the setting in which this table will be in. Just curious to see the scale of the balance of the room.
> 
> Neil


Thanks Neil.
I can't wait to see pics of it set up, too.


----------



## Brink

Welcome to the upside down portion of the show.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Don't just leave us hanging Brink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

What kind of finish are we going to get? This has been a great build!!! I love the design of the trestle leg set up- VERY nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have been waiting for this part! Nice, waiting to see how you are going to attach it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I have been waiting for this part! Nice, waiting to see how you are going to attach it.



3/16" 7018 and 5/16" filets

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Hurry up already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I am, I am!


----------



## Brink

All shaped.





And now getting smoothed before assembly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It border lines on timber framing, lol. Very cool my friend, can't wait to see it with the top on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I really like the table. 

I just wish I could figure out how you keep defeating the software malware I have placed on your account.


----------



## Brink

I hate malls


----------



## Brink

@Kevin you can't like it! You had it set to fail before I even got started.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> @Kevin you can't like it! You had it set to fail before I even got started.



No no no! I have the TOP set to fail over the coming decades. The frame ROCKS! Stop misquoting me or I'll start calling you a monkey again.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Stop misquoting me or I'll start calling you a monkey again.


----------



## Brink

"It" is an assemblage of a base and top (s) when one component fails, "it" failed. 

The frame (base) does not rock. You see the little feets I put in. The stretcher is a bit loose to allow axial realignmentation.

And, when did you stop calling me monkey?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> "It" is an assemblage of a base and top (s) when one component fails, "it" failed.
> 
> The frame (base) does not rock. You see the little feets I put in. The stretcher is a bit loose to allow axial realignmentation.
> 
> And, when did you stop calling me monkey?



It's not right. Just because I'm mostly Irish doesn't mean I should be made to look stoopid by a monkey. This isn't over yet hardly. Maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

If you two don't quit making up words you gonna confuse us Kentucky folk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Early on, someone mentioned that the wood movement would destroy this table, and with 3"-4" thick oak pieces, it could be a problem.

Here you can see my mortises are longer than the tenon.



 

The blue tape indicates where the glue will be applied. This will allow the base to expand and contract without too much stress on the parts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Early on, someone mentioned that the wood movement would destroy this table



I wonder if that someone mentioned anything about the type of movement you could expect from certain components, and how it relates to grain orientation of other certain components? Because what you are showing here is the least movement possible and your joinery planning, and execution, could hardly be better . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm still going to ban you though.Give me a reason. Any reason. Okay I'm begging. Say a cuss word or something because if I ban you just because I don't like you (and we both know I don't like you a damn bit because you have a lot more back hair than me) then I look like a tyrant. A dictator. A jerk. So give me a reason. Anything. Please?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

I just said some doozies, very colorful, in fact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Every one likes me. I'm cuddly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> (and we both know I don't like you a damn bit because you have a lot more back hair than me)



I think we're gonna need some comparison pix of both yer backsides to put an end to this debate....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I think we're gonna need some comparison pix of both yer backsides to put an end to this debate....



I thought we were supposed to be kinda family friendly.......

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Bear Mountain?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Bear Mountain?



Monkey ridge. 

For real, that's Anthony's Nose. We're looking across at Bear Mountain.


----------



## Brink

Bear Mtn bridge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> For real, that's Anthony's Nose.



No that's a hairy back. You win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Base is done, ready for finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

I think It looks like crap Jon- you had better send it west...........


Nice form- use of grain and proportions!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> I think It looks like crap Jon- you had better send it west...........
> 
> 
> Nice form- use of grain and proportions!!!



Ok, 800 lbs plus packing will set you back some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Outstanding! Very cool, going to look nice with a finish. Would look great in a castle, King Arthur and the knights and all that...........or young Frankenstein, LOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> FOR SALE BY OWNER! Price reduces. Includes rights to the dam underneath.
> View attachment 58603
> 
> View attachment 58604


theres that dam bridge again--is this new Yorker still living under it  oh ya great looking base brink

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Where's the dislike button! That's just wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

First coat of poly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## cdrewferd

That's going to look awesome. Can't wait to see it all together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's an heirloom piece Brink, I'm sure it will be enjoyed for generations.. Beauty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

barry richardson said:


> That's an heirloom piece Brink, I'm sure it will be enjoyed for generations.. Beauty



Thanks,Barry. I don't know about generations. There's different estimates as to when this table will self destruct.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I have to agree with Barry -It will be generations. Great looking table Brink. When we will see it assembled?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Hoping by the weekend. Other than basketball nights, my shop is open for visitors.


----------



## Brink

The base is finished.


 

Now, back to the top..

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## woodtickgreg

Love the base, looks great! Well done my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

I am not a live edge table fan but Jon you knocked that one out of the park...............

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Are you going to fill the cracks and voids or leave them as they are?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Are you going to fill the cracks and voids or leave them as they are?



It's up to the owner, I might fill the bigger cracks, if not, they'll stay as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I absolutely love the frame base. You are a very talented woodworker Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Client to Brink.... " You know, I really like it ........but I just imagined it would be a little bit different. Can you thin the top by about 3/4"???"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

NeilYeag said:


> Client to Brink.... " You know, I really like it ........but I just imagined it would be a little bit different. Can you thin the top by about 3/4"???"



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Sprung

Just awesome, Brink! Like Mike, I'm not a live edge fan, but I definitely like this table!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Beautiful work! If I had a monkey, I'd have him build me a table just like that...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink allow me to handle this for you . . . 



DKMD said:


> ...If I had a monkey, I'd have him build me a table just like that...



Stupid monkeys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Stupid monkey couldn't handle this job


----------



## davduckman2010

wow turning out -- out standing brink

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

WOW! Incredible build and a great thread. Very inspiring Brink. Thanks for all of the pics.
I do have to add that the entertainment value is priceless also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Final flattening of the top.
(Note, that's a #6 plane)


 

Now smooth with #3 and scrape with 112

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Scrape vs sanding...
Same piece viewed from different directions.


----------



## Brink

First coat of poly...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NYWoodturner

Just beautiful Brink! You've put a ton of work into that and it shows. Well done  
Are they picking it up or paying one hell of a shipping charge?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Thanks, Scott.
They were offering us a paid weekend to Vermont to put it together.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Waiting for poly to dry.
So. I started on the benches.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Waiting for poly to dry.
> So. I started on the benches.
> View attachment 62696
> 
> View attachment 62697
> 
> View attachment 62698
> 
> View attachment 62699



A new thread maybe? "The Benches that should never happen" ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Yes, another thread, and a somewhat clever title.
I'm waiting to hear Kevin's opinion on benches, first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I'm waiting to hear Kevin's opinion on benches, first.



My opinion on benches is that they should be sat on. They can however be used as places to take power naps, and even for procreation or other such ancillary purposes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Procreation? 
Ah, table for me, bench for you?


----------



## Kevin

Either whichever. I'm not particular in the throes of passion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hood of my car has sufficed in my youth, I'd probably throw my back out if I tried that again, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Hood of my car has sufficed in my youth, I'd probably throw my back out if I tried that again, lol.



Point is, you can reach.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

looks great brink the top is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Hood of my car has sufficed in my youth, I'd probably throw my back out if I tried that again, lol.



Don't sell yourself short pal. A sudden rush of hormones resulting from a huge sniff of pheromones emanating from that new hot babe is better than a back brace and a mega shot of cortisone any day and twice on sunday. All you got to do is find that new hot babe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Point is, you can reach.



His tailgate maybe but these newfangled SUVs are almost worthless for any hood action. Pretty nice in the back though I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> His tailgate maybe but these newfangled SUVs are almost worthless for any hood action. Pretty nice in the back though I guess.



All these new cars have much thinner sheet metal, try explaining the dual dents in the hood from a keister to your insurance guy.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Don't sell yourself short pal. A sudden rush of hormones resulting from a huge sniff of pheromones emanating from that new hot babe is better than a back brace and a mega shot of cortisone any day and twice on sunday. All you got to do is find that new hot babe.



Kiss, kiss, here I am, big guy!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> try explaining the dual dents in the hood from a keister to your insurance guy.......



You tall SOB's have all the luck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> All these new cars have much thinner sheet metal, try explaining the dual dents in the hood from a keister to your insurance guy.......



Not even going to touch the keister size/body weight/dented good issue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> You tall SOB's have all the luck.



You just need to drive one of these Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> You just need to drive one of these Kevin.
> 
> View attachment 62716



Hatch back is great! Easy access to a milk crate to stand on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink

I was thinking a Brink built stool would be handy.

But then it could be dangerous with predictions of it failing catastrophically.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> You just need to drive one of these Kevin.
> 
> View attachment 62716



This is even funnier when you consider I have a 1992 Geo Storm - and that's a Geo Metro you're showing.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

It was two years ago, today, that hurricane Sandy blew down the tree that makes this table.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

COOL pics- story and Beautiful table!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink, I like the new avatar except for the one hairy chick, LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

This is for @Kevin . Tell me I can't stop a table top from moving. A total of 12 lag bolts will hold it just fine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> This is for @Kevin . Tell me I can't stop a table top from moving. A total of 12 lag bolts will hold it just fine.
> View attachment 63077




I don't think they work if you just lay them on top though.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

My bad. I forgot about the magical lag bolts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I don't think they work if you just lay them on top though.....



Glad you said that because I thought they were already installed. What do I know though . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Here it is folks, the very last step.
I know @Kevin is shaking his head, muttering "stupid monkey", and just wants to say something about mounting the top. I mentioned lag bolts, threaded rod, even welding.
Here's how I'm doing it. 1/4"x 1-1/2" steel, bent and inserted into slots in the base. Then lag bolted. This will allow the top to move quite a bit without straining the frame.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Smart monkey.



 

Smartass monkey too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Pretty slick for one of the lower primates - when is the big delivery day???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

As long as it doesn't decide to twist you're good to go. If it does you're screwed, blued, and tattooed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I don't like monkeys, really don't like smartass monkeys, and don't like tattoos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

If it twists, what would be the result?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> If it twists, what would be the result?



Twisting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am waiting for the big reveal pic with the top on the base........hint hint  to see what the whole thing looks like.


----------



## Brink

I posted this one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking down would be nice to see the nice top on the sexy legs. I do like the legs! This thing is castle cool (should be in a castle)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Absolutely over the top Jon- I love your trestle base design. Not a live edge guy but it looks fabulous. I hope the owners appreciate the work you put into it!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm kinda skeered to compliment you on this awesome build but I will stick my neck out on the chopping block and say that it is frankly a magnificent table. Top and all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

I've been following this on fb too. It is truely a work of art...
Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I've been following this on fb too. It is truely a work of art...
> Great job.



What is fb?


----------



## ripjack13

Facebook...


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Looking down would be nice to see the nice top on the sexy legs. I do like the legs! This thing is castle cool (should be in a castle)



You'll have to wait until the owners send pics from its new home. My shop is so small, this table takes up all floor space. In this pic, I'm pressed against the wall...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Fit for a feast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Table is gone! 

I pulled the pins, lit the fuse, and set the timer on it. Hopefully it will outlast the warranty period.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tail light warranty?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Tail light warranty?



I'm a little more lenient, state road warranty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Table made it to its new home.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

That definitely fits the space/the room it's in! Looks great in there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Thanks, Matt.
The owner had this grand vision of what she wanted, and she was able to convey her ideas to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Definitely well executed! Will be even nicer once you get the benches done and in place!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Perfect. 
"nuf said!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Brink, I just sat and went through this whole thread. Incredible job on both the build and the documenting of it. That table is simply astounding! I can't think of words enough to tell you how cool this is. I love the live edges, and the base design is off the charts! Well done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool my friend, very cool indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

